
YouTuber demonitized for having “Soviet Union” vs. “Russia” in title of video - lettergram
https://twitter.com/ArmchairHist/status/1173604344765255680
======
lettergram
Video explaining issue:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9D-NJruH7SM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9D-NJruH7SM)

~~~
deogeo
For those who won't/can't watch a video: He says the videos aren't just
demonetized, but also don't show up in recommendations. He's a bit unclear on
this, but I think he also says that many of his videos keep getting
demonetized, and this isn't an isolated incident, to the point that he's
looking for alternative funding.

